# Lead Ammo



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

It took about an hour of work and the result is here : 350 lead shots (i used app. 4kg of lead )



Cost : 5 €


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

Does this cylindrical ammo fly straight when shot out of a slingshot?


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tmart said:


> Does this cylindrical ammo fly straight when shot out of a slingshot?


As straight as balls


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Pavel8303 said:


> Does this cylindrical ammo fly straight when shot out of a slingshot?


As straight as balls








[/quote]

I have made them like that before, cant say there was any differance from the round to fire, did find they seem to sit in the pouch better, I made mine by drilling a load of 10mm x 10mm holes in a chunk of aliminuin and just top them up, jeff


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

Pavel8303 said:


> Does this cylindrical ammo fly straight when shot out of a slingshot?


As straight as balls







' />
[/quote]

Awesome!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

1/4 and 1/2 oz lead egg sinkers shoot good too.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just cut 1/2 inch pieces from car wheel weights with large side cutters for hunting. They shoot straight for normal slingshot distances and are deadly. Tex


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

sometimes I used fishing lead balls. But I dont'like the fact that are half splitted. It seems taht tehy tends to open more cause pof the inertiaq and the fly is shorter than expected.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Is that molded, swaged or cut?


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> Is that molded, swaged or cut?


Molded


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What about these 'bottom bouncer sinkers' sure look deadly. stramline and sharp.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What about these 'bottom bouncer sinkers' sure look deadly. stramline and sharp.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Please let me know if there ar other better lead ammo that work.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use oval sinkers because I can't get roundball. They have a hole from tip to tip. They're better than split rounds, but though they look bullet shaped, they hit any way they please. End on, side on, whatever. It's random.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Found some interesting molds on this side.
http://www.fishingweightmolds.com/shop.php?viewcategory=109&sort=2a
Never bought from them, but interesting shapes for ammo.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Splitshots IMHO are too irregular causing it to go off course. I have mostly used round lead balls of different cal. they do fly straighter but i dont think that round balls penetrate or do as much damage as torpedo shaped/ other irregular shaped sinkers.


----------

